# Heat source for wax melting



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

When you guys talk about using presto pots are you talking about these http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRESTO-POT-...981?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b1a5e115


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, that's the one.........


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Are they pretty much just deep fryers with a spout .


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes, but they are temperature controlled and they work very well. I've several.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Should they be used them to melt your ruff dirty wax cappings etc. or only to heat for the pouring of the candles or both .


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Make two so you can melt in one and filter into the other. I made four, very easy, I did not use JB Weld. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Id217EUTcQ


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks guys Now I have another project !!!!!!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

So how much wax can you melt in one at one time?
David


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This is the site I made mine from:

http://www.candletech.com/candle-making/tips-and-tricks/do-it-yourself-wax-melter/


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

And an older thread:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ad-tap-equivalent-to-NPT&highlight=presto+pot


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Yep, these work awesome. Be careful with the heat. It doesn't take much dial to get that wax melted. 

And, in case you were wondering, a cats tail resting underneath the presto pot while it's on and melting wax, WILL get hot and the fur WILL curl up until the cat decides to walk away and find somewhere else to warm up. The resulting tail DOES make the cat look a little crazy, maybe even rabid. It's quite a sight.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

We have made and bought a few of these and I would recommend running the spout from the bottom edge instead of from the side.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd put the spout up about an inch from the bottom. Reason, the debris (what there is, settles there) and you want nice, clean wax.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

snl said:


> I'd put the spout up about an inch from the bottom..


I use a valve found in the air tool section at Home Depot that has a thread on the end of the valve keeping the valve closer to the "pot" allowing you run the temp a lot lower and not plug the valve.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone come up with a way of holding a temp sensor probe to the inside of the pot , some kind of clip or bracket to keep the tip of the probe where you want and keep your hands free , just a thought otherwise I found myself checking it constantly .


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

When the wax is heating, cover the valve with an old rag to "insulate" it. No more plugged valves! (took me a while to figure that little trick out)...


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

laketrout said:


> Has anyone come up with a way of holding a temp sensor probe to the inside of the pot


Get one of those turkey cooker temp probes, they come with a clip. I found the optimum temp and just "marked" that spot on the thermostat. I don't need to take the temp of the wax any longer, it's always just right.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I poured candles tonight. I took blocks of dirty wax and broke them up with a hatchet and microwaved the wax in a two quart measureing cup about 18 minutes total until it was fully liquid. I put wicks in candle molds while waiting. After wax melted, I poured it thru my filter material supported by a dollar store plastic colander into another 2 quart pyrex measuring cup. I poured candles while next batch of dirty wax was melting and filtered it into my now empty 2 quart pyrex measuring cup. Total wait time before pouring 20 minutes. No hot cauldrons to start fires, heating while I wait and wait. I am going to throw my slow cookers and deep fat friars and other wax melting clutter in the dumpster! Oh don't think you are EVER going to use that microwave for anything daintier again! Like all wax handling material, it is now wax handling material.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

What is the fire danger heating wax in a microwave?


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I think it is very very low and it is easy to observe constantly the process.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I like those point and shoot temperature sensors for monitoring temps. Can be used for just about anything. I use mine for wax temps and soap temps. It is about the size and shape of a lighter. Got it for about $23 at Brambleberry. Reads up to 230* F.

Vance, I like your method.............heat to filter and then use immediately for pouring candles. One thing I do is have dedicated 4 cup pyrex (glass) measuring cups which I just leave the extra wax in til I need it the next time. Those are easy to heat up again in a double boiler. Maybe next time I will boost that a little with the microwave.

For our family's Christmas night time opening of our gifts, I broke out all kinds and sizes of beeswax candles (votives, pillars, tapers, glass containers, tea lights floating in water) and lined them all along the fireplace mantle. Had about 14 on the mantle and 6 more in a wall candle rack (floating in water in the cups). A beautiful sight to see. They lighted up the brick fireplace wall nicely. Beeswax burns a long time.


----------



## Beeswax Paintings (Apr 10, 2014)

snl said:


> Yes, but they are temperature controlled and they work very well. I've several.


I just learned about this melting pot and have a few questions:


Is the temperature higher when you first turn on the pot, before lowering to stabilize?

How accurate is the temperature gauge? i.e. Does the temperature fluctuate +/-, and if so, by how much?

Can I use this pot to melt beeswax AND damar resin (has higher melting point) for my beeswax paintings (encaustics)?


----------

